# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  "فورين بوليسي": دبي الأولى عربياً والـ 27 عالمياً ضمن مؤشر أفضل المدن

## حسان القضاة

حققت دبي المركز ال 27 عالمياً والأول عربياً ضمن المؤشر العام لمجلة "فورين بوليسي" الأمريكية لأفضل 60 مدينة عالمية في 2008 الذي تم إعداده بالتعاون مع مجموعة “إيه.تي

أكثر...

----------

